# Niemand auβer ihm bekam eine Zeile zu Gesicht, bevor das Buch nicht fertig war



## eno2

Me gustaría comparar algunas frases con negativo (especialmente doble negativo) entre alemán y español. Si ustedes tienen ejemplos interesantes, gracias de antemano. 

Cita de "Die Warheit und andere Lügen":
"Jeden Nachmittag las er die neuen Seiten._* Niemand*_ auβer ihm bekam eine Zeile zu Geschicht, bevor das Buch _*nicht*_ fertig war. 

Estoy sorprendido de constatar que el alemán utilice la doble negación ahí donde mi holandés no lo hace.

Ni el español. 

Cita de "La verdad y otras mentiras"
"Cada tarde, Henry echaba un vistazo a las nuevas páginas. Aparte de el, NADIE leía una línea hasta que el libro estaba terminado."

Pero el español no repite negativo en este caso  porqué "Nadie" *encabeza* la frase. Cambio de orden lógico...


----------



## Alemanita

http://www.zas.gwz-berlin.de/fileadmin/material/presse/bevor-nicht.pdf

Aquí puedes leer que mientras la doble negación en alemán es dialectal, la combinación 'bevor + nicht' es estilo elevado y de buen gusto.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Die doppelte Negation im Deutschen ja bekanntlich positiv. *_
_*Im Spanischen ist die doppelte Negation nicht positiv. *_
_*
No habla con nadie 
wörtlich: Nicht spricht er mit niemand *_
_*sinngemäß: Er spricht mit niemand. *_

_*Nadie quiere comprar la casa. *_
_*Niemand will das Haus kaufen *_
_*La casa no la quiere comprar nadie *_
_*Das Haus will niemand kaufen. 

Nunca recibe dinero. 
Er bekommt nie Geld. 
No recibe nunca dinero. 
Geld bekommt er nie. *_


_*Él tampoco sabe hablar español. *_
_*Er kann auch kein Spanisch. *_
_*Él no sabe español tampoco. *_
_*Er kann auch kein Spanisch.etc...*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## eno2

Alemanita said:


> http://www.zas.gwz-berlin.de/fileadmin/material/presse/bevor-nicht.pdf
> 
> Aquí puedes leer que mientras la doble negación en alemán es dialectal, la combinación 'bevor + nicht' es estilo elevado y de buen gusto.


Gracias. Lo leí hasta Bitte lesen Sie weiter!  Es más fácil aceptar la explicación "estilo elevado" (y de poco uso).



> Zu Ende gelesen? Dann haben Sie sich aber einen weiteren Aphorismus ver-dient. “Man soll nicht aufhören, bevor es am schönsten ist” (Walter Ludin). Aber Moment mal: Warum kann man denn diesmal nach bevor kein nicht einfü-gen?


----------



## eno2

Tonerl said:


> _*Die doppelte Negation im Deutschen ja bekanntlich positiv. *_
> _*Im Spanischen ist die doppelte Negation nicht positiv. *_


Gracias (por los ejemplos)
Voy a comentar mas lejos.

Primero: no estoy ya totalmente convencido que la doble négación en español siempre sea negativa y nunca positiva.


----------



## kunvla

eno2 said:


> Cita de "La verdad y otras mentiras"
> "Cada tarde, Henry echaba un vistazo a las nuevas páginas. Aparte de el, NADIE leía una línea hasta que el libro estaba terminado."
> 
> Pero el español no repite negativo en este caso  porqué "Nadie" *encabeza* la frase. Cambio de orden lógico...





> *hasta*. *1.* Preposición que se usa para expresar el término límite en relación con el tiempo, el espacio o la cantidad: _No lo tendré listo hasta el viernes; Corrió hasta la casa; Contaré hasta veinte; Vino hasta mí y me besó_. Seguida de infinitivo, o de la conjunción _que_ antepuesta a un verbo en forma personal, introduce oraciones subordinadas temporales: _Grité hasta ponerme afónica; No me iré hasta que me pagues._ Es muy frecuente que, cuando la oración principal tiene sentido negativo, en la subordinada aparezca un _no_ expletivo, esto es, innecesario, como refuerzo de la negación de la oración principal: _No se fue hasta que no llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que no llegó el juez_. Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible, aunque no hay que olvidar que el enunciado no necesita esta segunda negación: _No se fue hasta que llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que llegó el juez_.


Apoyándose en ese dato (DPD), el _no_ expletivo sería admisible en "*nadie* leía una línea *hasta que* el libro *no* estaba terminado".

Saludos,


----------



## eno2

Error:

(Estoy un poco aturdido con todos estas negaciones, simples y dobles. Tendré que revisar...)


----------



## eno2

Tonerl said:


> _*Die doppelte Negation im Deutschen ja bekanntlich positiv. *_
> _*Im Spanischen ist die doppelte Negation nicht positiv. *_
> 
> _*No habla con nadie *_
> _*wörtlich: Nicht spricht er mit niemand *_
> _*sinngemäß: Er spricht mit niemand. *_
> 
> 
> _*Nadie quiere comprar la casa. *_
> _*Niemand will das Haus kaufen *_
> _*La casa no la quiere comprar nadie *_
> _*Das Haus will niemand kaufen. *_
> 
> _*Nunca recibe dinero. *_
> _*Er bekommt nie Geld. *_
> _*No recibe nunca dinero. *_
> _*Geld bekommt er nie. *_
> 
> 
> _*Él tampoco sabe hablar español. *_
> _*Er kann auch kein Spanisch. *_
> _*Él no sabe español tampoco. *_
> _*Er kann auch kein Spanisch.etc...*_
> 
> _*Saludos*_


 Vale. Me parece bien. Voy a pensarmelo un rato. Yo lo veo asï: en "No recibe nunca dinero", "Nunca" es un refuerzo del "NO". Pone énfasis...


----------



## kunvla

_Nunca recibe dinero_. _Tampoco lo quiere recibir_.

Se pone el enfásis cuando _nunca_, _tampoco_, _nadie_, _nada_, _ninguno_ preceden al predicado.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

eno2 said:


> Gracias (por los ejemplos)
> Voy a comentar mas lejos.
> 
> Primero: no estoy ya totalmente convencido que la doble négación en español siempre sea negativa y nunca positiva.



No dijo que no lo iba a hacer. 

No es una doble negación, pero sí son dos negaciones en una frase. ¿Te referías a esto?

Para poner más énfasis en la frase: No recibe nunca dinero, puedes decir: No recibe nunca nada de dinero de nadie.


----------



## eno2

Alemanita said:


> No dijo que no lo iba a hacer.
> 
> No es una doble negación, pero sí son dos negaciones en una frase. ¿Te referías a esto?


Si si, y lo hacía porque RAE  trata negaciones y negativos de la misma manera en sus reglas. 



> Para poner más énfasis en la frase: No recibe nunca dinero, puedes decir: No recibe nunca nada de dinero de nadie.


 No me lo he inventado. Hay españoles que me han aprendido este "énfasis" en el mismo hilo en el foro español-ingles


----------



## eno2

kunvla said:


> _Nunca recibe dinero_. _Tampoco lo quiere recibir_.
> 
> Se pone el enfásis cuando _nunca_, _tampoco_, _nadie_, _nada_, _ninguno_ preceden al predicado.
> 
> Saludos,



Españoles y RAE me dicen que  "no recibï nunca dinero" no es un frase con doble negativo-négación. Dicen que "nunca" es un énfasis. Y por lo tanto, no se vuelve positivo la frase.


----------



## Alemanita

La primera regla es que la negación va delante del verbo, ¿ok?
Y la otra regla dice que cuando hay una negación en la frase, los otros elementos de la frase también son negativos.
Por eso hay frases como:
No compro - Ich kaufe nicht / No compro nada - Ich kaufe nichts.
No veo - Ich sehe nicht / No veo a nadie - Ich sehe niemanden.
No lloro - Ich weine nicht / No lloro nunca - Ich weine niemals.

Y luego viene la regla de que si se pone el pronombre o adverbio delante del verbo, ya no hace falta negarlo. Colocando esta partícula 'negativa' (nadie, nunca, ningún ...) al principio de la frase, se pone más énfasis en esta. 

Nadie me lo ha dicho. 
Die erste Information in diesem Satz ist: niemand.
No me lo ha dicho nadie.
Die Information 'niemand' kommt erst ganz am Ende, bis dahin ist noch alles möglich, z.B.: No me lo ha dicho Juan sino Laura. No me lo ha dicho esta mañana sino hace una hora. No me lo ha dicho, me lo ha escrito. Usw. usf.


----------



## eno2

Bien, mi duda sobra la frase alemana ha sido resuelta. En alemán negativos dobles resultan positivos.
Ahora estamos hablando de las reglas que rigen las negationes-negativas en español. (vease #5)

¿Como traducir la siguiente frase  en  alemán?: *"..es ingenio preguntarse NADA "
*
La gente interpreta frases como estas una vez en positivo, una vez en negativo.
Yo tengo una traduction literaria positiva en mi posession (pero no el contexto original, lo siento)


----------



## Alemanita

Aprovecho lo que escribiste en el otro hilo:


"..es ingenio preguntarse NADA " = It's naive to ask oneself something

- Ya te advirtieron que la palabra correcta es: ingenuo y no ingenio.
- Tú mismo das la (¿tu?) traducción al inglés.
- La frase en castellano no me dice nada, no la entiendo.
- La traducción al alemán de tu traducción inglesa es: Es ist naiv, sich selbst etwas zu fragen.
- Me gustaría saber quién ha afirmado que sería ingenuo preguntarse algo a sí mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## eno2

Alemanita said:


> Aprovecho lo que escribiste en el otro hilo:
> 
> 
> "..es ingenio preguntarse NADA " = It's naive to ask oneself something
> 
> - Ya te advirtieron que la palabra correcta es: ingenuo y no ingenio.


Terrible. No me realizaba el tipo hasta ahora. Se ha corregido, Gracias. 


> - Tú mismo das la (¿tu?) traducción al inglés.


No pude dar la versión de la traductora holandesa. 
-





> La frase en castellano no me dice nada, no la entiendo.


 Sin duda la traductora tiene razón
-





> La traducción al alemán de tu traducción inglesa es: Es ist naiv, sich selbst etwas zu fragen.


Si. Corresponde 
-





> Me gustaría saber quién ha afirmado que sería ingenuo preguntarse algo a sí mismo.


Javier Marias. Trilogía. Solo tengo mis apuntes. No tengo contexto asequible.


----------

